# Favorite color/patterns?



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Welcome Raiko. Good to have you here.

I don't really have a favorite color. I own two spoos, one blue and one apricot. For me, it is more about personality and form. But if I had to choose a color that I find really interesting just for color sake, I would go for the partis. 

From website:
A Parti Standard Poodle is not a mismarked poodle or a Standard Poodle that likes to party poodle, although I'm sure they would enjoy a good party! They are actually Poodles that are more than one color, such a black and white, brown and white, or the rarer, lemon and white. __A mismarked Poodle is usually recognized as being mostly all one solid color with just a little color somewhere else, which is usually white. In the Parti colored Poodle, the color distribution is preferably 60% white and 40% of another color._ 


_

_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love all standards  Partis, solids, phantoms, you name it!

This parti just has an amazing groom.  I've always loved it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I love all standards  Partis, solids, phantoms, you name it!
> 
> This parti just has an amazing groom.  I've always loved it.
> 
> View attachment 2966



Aww, he is gorgeous, reminds me of Elvis. :biggrin:

To me it's about the total poodle, not just a color. But, all things being equal I prefer white/creams, apricots, reds, silvers. As far as parti poodles go, it's a tuxedo party, either black and white or silver and white.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as colors go, i prefer a nice red/apricot, then black, then silver, then cream/white.* I am not a big fan of mismarked poodles (parti, phantom, etc.), but i have seen some nice partis.*


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I swore I was going to have a parti this year but then I decided I liked silvers better and was going to have a silver but no matter what colour it was going to have a full undocked tail.
Well life changed and I am going from 3 acres of backyard to a brand new townhouse so guess I wont have any more then the 2 spoos I have already.
Oh well I can dream and maybe some day someone will drop one in my lap. My guys are just about 2 now and are becoming really nice DOGS right now so i am not going to complain and perhaps I can convert more people to be spoo lovers in our new area and live colours through them


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I like all colors but I am partial to Parti colors and Phantoms.

Levi is a superb example of a Standard Parti

Black & Tan

Liver & Tan


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think each color has its advantages and disadvantages. I could see owning a poodle in almost any color.

Black: I don't think anything is as noble and majestic as an inky black Standard Poodle. Not so pretty if they grey out. They get hot in the sun.

Cream/White: I love the way good black pigment sets off their expression. A well groomed cream/white is the epitome of fancy and stylish. White show coat is hard to keep clean if you are an active owner.

Brown: Is anything as gorgeous as a deep mahogany brown poodle? Now the $64,000 question.... will that color hold? I personally don't care for the greyed out Cafes. Silver Beige can be stunning if they go very light. Also, as I'm finding out, brown show coat bleaches very quickly to an ugly orange if you are outside and active with your dog a lot. 

Silver: Platinum is stunning with many advantages of the cream/white but in another color option. The clearing process can take a long time and I don't care for the way some silvers in show coat get brown in their coats from sun exposure.

Blue: A true blue is a lovely gun metal grey color. Beautiful! Unfortunately, too many people call their faded and grizzled bad blacks "blues". This is a disservice to the blue color.

Apricot: Wonderful color as puppies but the color rarely holds. At best they fade to a buttery, dark cream. At worst, they take on a dingy beige color that I don't care for. 

Red: Stunning. Even if it fades it usually becomes a pretty apricot color. Some Reds turn a paper-bag brown color as they age, but I don't mind it too much. I saw a red Mini once who was orangoutang orange...just too much color for me.

I do not care for Partis, Phantoms, Sables or Brindles. I really dislike the cat-track ticking on many Partis and more often than not, the patterns make a dog look uneven and unbalanced. Phantom patterning just looks weird to me on a coated breed like a poodle. Sables and Brindles? They just look muddled and dirty to me.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My favourite colours are black and white. I do not like partis because they look like strange Portuguese Water Dogs to me, and phantoms...I find them very unappealing looking. But to each their own.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I honestly don't have a favorite. I think if it's a well bred Poodle, it looks great in any color. Up until the last few years, they only paris I had seen, were poorly bred toys, so I didn't think much of the color. Seeing some of the nice partis, really changed my mind though. When you look around the net and on sites like this and see all the pretty poodles in all different colors, it's impossible to pick a favorite. I guess I want one of each, LOL! If I had to choose, I'd say I want my first to be white, then I could color her/him!


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

what color is this??Ive never seen one lke this http://http://www.pamperedpoodles4u.com/madison.html skin black and fur mega dark brown...?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

My favorite color is definitely white. It's so pristine, rich, and beautiful. I absolutely fall in love with white poodles who are well groomed. 
My second favorite is probably chocolate. It's so thick and wonderful and it looks so soft! I love seeing chocolate poodles. 

Now, my favorite pattern is definitely parti. That picture that fluffyspoos posted earlier is one of my favorite partis. I really love white/black and white/chocolate. I'm not a fan of tuxedos or phantoms (except for the one poodle on here, Suki. Her markings are delicious. <3 ) My next poodle will probably either be white or parti with white. I love them so much!!!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

My favorite poodle color is Irish Setter Red. Next would be Apricot. 

But then, my favorite color is orange so go figure.


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

Apricot/red and then silver are my favorite colors.


----------



## rubyzoo (Aug 28, 2009)

*I wanted a black Poodle*

:talktohand:Than I saw a cream this, beautiful creme on the internet I fell in love with this little girls first Pictures I went to meet her on new years eve day!:fingers-crossed:thats how I got My gracie! First standard Poodle


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

So many colors to choose from! It doesn't help that my favorite color changes every day...:hypnotized:

I think all colors are equally stunning, but I really like silver's, silver beige's, silver parti's, blue's, cafe au lait's, black parti's, and red's.

Woo, almost named all the colors didn't I?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

My top colors are red , apricot, silver, silver beige


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

My fave is RED , then dark Brown like a grizzly bear! I can see myself walking both of these down the street someday! 2 gorgeous boys! lol
Hubby says one's enough. He's probably right! (at least we'll let him think that, for now, anyway)
I also LOVE blacks, especially the ones that hold their dark color, I'm not particular fond of them when they grey out but I love the rich, regal, shiny black coat of a good quality black standard!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

My first spoo was a jet black coloured girl named Jessica.
She stayed rich black all of her 13 years.
Next was Gabby,who was a beautiful blue girl...no hint of brown,all even rich blue colour.
Gunther started out as a cream,but will most likely mature to pure white...very little cream left.
I would say that Gunther gets the most attention as he looks quite stunning,all white and fluffy with nice dark skin and black points.
But...it is a challenge to keep him clean as we are a very active family.
Bottom line...love them all.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoofan said:


> My first spoo was a jet black coloured girl named Jessica.
> She stayed rich black all of her 13 years.
> Next was Gabby,who was a beautiful blue girl...no hint of brown,all even rich blue colour.
> Gunther started out as a cream,but will most likely mature to pure white...very little cream left.
> ...


Yes Gunther should get a lot of attention ! you keep his coat so clean and white !


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Yes Gunther should get a lot of attention ! you keep his coat so clean and white !


Yeah...and getting sick of the upkeep sometimes.
Do you brush Enzo daily?
Any tricks for keeping them matt free?
For a while,after his adult coat grew in,it looked like the matting is a thing of the past,but recently they started again...urgh!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Yeah...and getting sick of the upkeep sometimes.
> Do you brush Enzo daily?
> Any tricks for keeping them matt free?
> For a while,after his adult coat grew in,it looked like the matting is a thing of the past,but recently they started again...urgh!!!


Well my sister is guilty of not brushing him daily and he does get mats on his lower chest between the Elbows. He also gets mats on the bottom of his feet ( he pees on his feet all the time). 

His adult coat is coming in so its been so hard to keep him mat free especially after a bath. 

When you brush him do you use a conditioner? we use one on Enzo and this seems to help get the mats out but other than that I have no more advice lol sorry maybe Wonder poodle or Cbrand can chime in


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You couldn't put a favorite color on list for me. I have often seen a certain color and been just in love with it then to turn around and see another color and been in love with that one too. It's different every day.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

My first poodle was a white toy I have a black one and a red one now but I do plan on getting another white one when I find the one I want. I love all the colors but my favorite is white.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

My favorite is brown. Here is my youngest, Widget.
Carole


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> My favorite is brown. Here is my youngest, Widget.
> Carole


_
Oh, boy! He looks like a really nice brown. And, he has a full tail!_


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

My Beau is predominantly black with two patches of white under her neck and on his chest. When he was groomed he was white like a triangle where the white was. Does this make him a partipoodle? 

Debby


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Debby,
He's a "mismark".
By the way, my Widget is a girl. 
Carole


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is my baby, Project Runway. She is # 5 of 5 generations, Ali being the first generation. Ali is still going, albiet slowly now.
Carole


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Is mismark bad? What exactly is that? Does that mean he was not a good quality dog? Debby


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Mismark is just a term for a white spot. Nothing bad at all.
Carole


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh ok. Hey your from Stafford. My sister lives up there somewhere. She used to live in Falmouth. She has to yorkies. She tried to get me to get one. But my heart was set on a poodle.

Debby


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't say I have a favorite color. I am not a fan of the brindle's at all and so-so on cafe-au-lait, but otherwise, no real favorites. I love black, white, brown, cream, apricot, red, silver, gray, blue, parti, and definitely Phantom (but then, I have had a doberman for in my home for 30 years now so I think I come by the love of that color naturally..lol). 

My main thing is temperament, temperament, temperament; good, proper structure, expressive face/eyes, if the dog has these, then you can slap just about any color on it for me.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

For sheer looks, my favourites are black, blue, silver and nicely marked black and white partis. I don't think it's just a coincidence that the colours I prefer in poodles are those I associate with Portuguese Water Dogs.


----------

